# Itchy dogs



## astig1234 (Apr 30, 2012)

Every now and again my two chocolate labs start scratching as if they have a really niggly itch then shake their head as if they have ear infection but no nasty smells or anything.

Swapped them onto raw diet about 6 weeks ago and started scratching about a week later.
Gave them piriton for couple days and stopped it for a while but is back again.

All up to date with flea and tic drops.

Brushed and checked over regularly.

My vet will recommend I take them off the raw diet as she said that when it first happened.

Any idea what it could be?


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

What proteins are you feeding now?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i had a holistic allergy test on my dog came back allergic to chicken,goat,garlic,cheese thats the foods that came back there are others too but envioremental ,so if it continues and you cant determine whats causing the itchies then might be worth having the tests done,the chap who did the test on annie will do testing for people outside the uk for 35.00 english pounds this price includes holistic meds if needed and postage,let me know if you are interested and i will post his website ,karen


----------

